

Malware as Job Security - Splines
http://www.wftv.com/news/26986709/detail.html

======
bediger
At first, I thought you meant this a bit differently. In late 1995/early '96,
I had some friends who were Windows 3.11 users, quite happy with it, had a
huge collection of games and other software for it. No, I didn't understand
this happiness either.

They started complaining about feeling forced to move to Windows 95 because
the _anti-virus_ software wasn't getting Windows 3.11 updates. but new Windows
3.11-specific _viruses_ kept appearing. In these folks' eyes, malware was
giving Windows 3.11 users a massive, unwanted push into buying and using
Windows 95, providing Microsoft with job security.

